# Are Deadlifts and Squats best for Strength, also how often should i do them?



## hectormma (May 31, 2011)

I've rejoined a powerlifting gym after my mma gym hadnt got the strength training facilities I'd hoped for (at double the price)

I've been told by an infamous British titled powerlifter (who owns this gym) that I should encorporate squats and deadlifts into my routine and military presses/pull ups which i already do.

Any big lads with strength training use any other methods for natural strength, keeping in mind I train naturally and Im 78kg in weight.

Thanks in advance. Kev


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not really much difference in natty training and geared up training tbf .

imo for strength they should be done 5x5 it takes 72 hours for a muscle to repair so no less than this .


----------



## hectormma (May 31, 2011)

Cheers matey, im guessing that means 5 sets of 5 reps?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes m8 5x5 = 5 sets of 5 reps


----------



## hectormma (May 31, 2011)

It'll make a change from flippin' tractor tyres and s**t, once again thanks a bunch


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hectormma said:


> It'll make a change from flippin' tractor tyres and s**t, once again thanks a bunch


lol keep up the flipping as thats for conditioning .


----------



## hectormma (May 31, 2011)

Still do it once a fortnight with hitting them with sledge hammers, running with a 'weight sledge' tied to me and climbing rope and down. The powerlift gyms more accessible to me so heavy weights would be better during the week, prefer my compound exercises.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

iv been doing 3 sets of ten reps .. is this a bad thing ?


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

hurt my back rite enough tough


----------



## brianwardle (Apr 11, 2011)

Squats, dedlifts, bench and military press. sounds like 5/3/1. you wont go far wrong with that bud


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

There is no fixed method - the body has an adaptation process towards strength and will pleatu using any fixed method - the best thing to do is to break training down into appropriate mesocycles, focus on improving a specific area of training and thenmove onto something else.

Are you a fighter? If so Olmypic Weightlifting movements are superior to powerlifting methods for the ring/cage - this is not to say you shold be exclusive to one or the other.


----------

